# Puppy biting and it hurts....HELP ME!



## MacyMart (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello everyone, i am a new GSD owner and my little guy is now 13 weeks old and has been an absolute joy. however... he is getting comfortable now and REALLY like to "play" aka BITE my hands and feet. So i thought before this got the the point where he is jumping and biting and all that good stuff.... i would ask: any tips on a biting puppy!! he is not trying to hurt us i know he is trying to play but i want him to know that that is not a way to play with us and ESPECIALLY not our precious kitty - that already isnt to fond of him haha- I refuse to swat or spank him and i have been kinda holding his mouth together and saying NO NO until he calms down a little but or lets out a whine. I figured i would get alot of feed back about this! Let me know!  
Sarah


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

You should crate him so he learns that when he is in the house it's rest time and when he is out you will be saying the word no biting probably in your sleep that is normal. First off do not play tug of war with your puppy or roughhouse with him that will incur-age him to bite. You also will want to put in his mouth a toy of some kind when he is biting on you. If you can work on giving him treats and telling him nice then he may learn that word sooner than later and it may help when he is attacking. I wouldn't hold his mouth either it will just make him want to bite you even more . I would grab him by the scruff of his neck as his mother would do and tell him no biting and then give him his toy. Just a few ideas.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Agreed generally with the above except maybe the "no tug of war'.

Nothing wrong with playing this with your dog as long as you teach him the rules as you play. Also teach him the "out' command where by your dog will release the tug toy and also work on teaching him not to try to bitr the end of the rope toy that your hand is holding! Good luck with that one - we are still working on it with our 2 1/4 yo male GSD). tug is a great game to play and also tends to tire a young puppy out pretty good!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here is a thread will lots of tips on teaching your puppy bite inhibition: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/85888-teaching-bite-inhibition.html


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

It was suggested to me to make a small flirt pole, so using half of wooden broom stick, nylon rope and and old big sock I created one this morning!!!! WOW!!!!!! HE LOVED IT.....we played and chased that sock till he dropped....exercise he got today I haven't been able to do like this since I got him 2 weeks ago! His A D D was so bad!!!! He os 12 weeks old today and is sleeping like a puppy.....I was able to play with him, he got tons of needed exercise and WASN'T biting me!!! Highly suggest it!!!!!

I think my arms and legs will heal a little.....LOL


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

the flirtpole is a great idea, and i am all for playing tuggie games with my dogs, they LOVE it, and it's a good way to keep their mouths on things other than our body parts)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Tug is a great way to wear out a pup. It is a mental exercise as well. The "don't let pup win or he'll dominate you" is bull. You control the game and end it when you want. I let the pup win as a confidence builder and end it before he gets tired of it.
Flirt poles are great, and a necessity! I used pieces of burlap, very cheap(wal-mart has it in the fabric dept for $3 a yard) and made knots in it Karlo loved that game.
I wouldn't hold his snout, either...they have such a sensitivity there, it is not fair and not going to stop the biting, just ramp them up instead.
Lots of chew toys, cuz balls, and something soft to chew as well. 
The fleece balls are great for when they teethe. Don't play tug if your pup is teething.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what Jane said ^^^


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

Shadow learnt very quickly not to bite us. Every time she tried we told her "no, bad biting" then gave her one of her chew toys (I always kept one in my pocket) Once she had the chew toy in her mouth we told her "good biting, shadow's toys". She is a very fast learner. Shadow is 6 nearly 7 months now, about a month ago we bought a bungee toy from the pet store and attatched it to the patio roof. She loves this toy, she can chew it play tug etc etc.


----------



## alexjmassey (Jul 15, 2010)

I really like the "bad biting vs. good biting" idea. Thanks Shadow's mum. I will be trying that tonight after work. Flirt pole as well. 

Boone has been pretty good about nipping me,but he girlfriend is having some serious issues with commanding a stop from him. I wil get these going and hope for an improvement. And maybe even a chance for some of the wounds to heal.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

this is great info, my almost 12 week old just started biting my hands wanting to play. I have been holding her nose and saying no biting- but she'd just make a game out of us trying to grab her nose! The good/bad biting tip is great, i'll try that next time she does it. does anyone have a picture/better description of a flirt pole?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

alexjmassey said:


> *I really like the "bad biting vs. good biting" idea. *...........


That's a GREAT way to put it. Generally I puppies will bit in a normal playful part of their lives. And we WANT the play, just not the pain!:wild:


----------

